# Can you substitute boiling water with hot milk in cake recipes?



## strawberrylover (Oct 9, 2012)

I think they say milk makes the cake taste better, what do you think? What I have in mind is chocolate cake, I am planning to bake choclate cake, it does asks for boiling water, i was wondering if i could use hot milk instead, the specific recipe did not ask for milk.thanks for the answers in advance.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hard to tell without looking at the recipe. If you have to boil the water and use it immediately then I'd say no.  If you boil the water and then add butter, milk, or whatever, then probably.

In general the butter and eggs along with the chocolate will make it rich enough.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Is the hot water being stirred into cocoa in order to smooth out the lumps?
If so should not be a problem with substitutions.
As long as the sub amt is kept the same and will tolerate the high temp without breaking.

mimi


----------



## strawberrylover (Oct 9, 2012)

I am planning to either bake nigella's lawson devil's food cake recipe or nigella's lawson chocolate fudge cake but most likely will be baking the chocolate fudge cake but still may bake the devil's food cake but will most likely bake the chocolate fudge cake, I will only mostly follow the fillings for recipe(the part that requires flour meaning filling), the middle part of the fudge cake that splits the cake in two and the frosting I usually make my own meaning not following recipe, i have tried some complicated frosting and turns out the simple ones tastes the best and is also cheaper to make. By the way thanks kuan and flipflopgirl for your answers, both your answers gave me good insights,here is the recipes for the two different chocolate cakes. The recipes for both the cake is as below but I will planning to bake only one of soon, of course in the future I might bake the devils food cake but of course now in my mind is to bake to chocolate fudge cake.

http://www.nigella.com/recipes/view/chocolate-fudge-cake-168

http://www.nigella.com/recipes/view/DEVILS-FOOD-CAKE-5310


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

So in the Devil's Food recipe I think you can.  Just simmer the milk until the muscovado sugar dissolves.


----------

